# (AL) yellow QAA male



## GHretrievers (Dec 30, 2014)

Goldhill's Achilles Legacy QAA
FC AFC Lanes Get Ready To Rumble x HRCH Maranatha's She's Got Phanesse MH SAR U-1

Troy is a 60 lbs intense medium/dark yellow marking machine with a great on/off switch. In the field he is focused and always has a great training attitude. When he is not training he lives in the house and is our one year old's best friend. Troy recently won a 45 dog qualifying stake at 2.6 years old. He also had a third and fourth in the qual as well as a derby 4th. He will start his all age career in the spring. He is a EIC carrier.


http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=95685

*OFA Hips: *LR-220235E24M-VPI(EXCELLENT)
*Eye CERF/CAER: *LR-EYE6335/10M-VPI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL72480M24-VPI(normal)
*CNM: *clear

for further information please contact: [email protected]


----------

